# Lottogewinn-Hinweism per VoIP?



## micropayment (30 März 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich hatte eben einen Anruf auf meinem Handy. In diesem Anruf ging es darum, dass ich im Lotto (6 aus 49) über 300 Euro gewonnen hätte und man nun meine Kontonummer bräuchte um mir den Gewinn auszuzahlen. Im Hintergrund hörte ich typische Geräusche eines CallCenters. Habe natürlich keine Kontoverbindung genannt. Nummer auf meinem Display war die +49 3222 3321806. Habe da sofort zurückgerufen. Leider ohne Erfolg: "Der Nutzer ist aktuell nicht online....."

Nun meine Frage: War das ein Einzelanruf? Oder ist das System. Hat hier noch jemand solche Anrufe von dieser Nummer? 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## webwatcher (30 März 2010)

*AW: Lottogewinn-Hinweism per VoIP?*

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/4932223321806


----------



## Rennzi (30 März 2010)

*AW: Lottogewinn-Hinweism per VoIP?*

Diese Gewinnbimmelmafianummern kann man bei der Bundesnetzagentur melden:
www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/12083.pdf  werden dann i.d.R. wegen SPAM abgeschaltet.


----------



## micropayment (30 März 2010)

*AW: Lottogewinn-Hinweism per VoIP?*

Ich bespreche gerade mit meinen RA´s ob da ne Anzeige Sinn macht.
Glücklicherweise hatte ich sofort mein Handy auf "Lautsprecher" geschaltet und einer unserer RA´s konnte prima mithören. 
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Leute da ihre Bankdaten angeben und danach eine böse Überraschung auf dem nächsten Kontoauszug erleben.
Man man man.

Gruß Andreas


----------

